# offer feedback



## eddie79 (Mar 25, 2014)

I recently received an offer to work for a company in UAE as a manager. I am being offered close to 520,000 AED/annum, about $142,000. This includes housing, school, transportation allowances. I am currently making $112,000 in the USA where I currently work. Is this a decent offer? I have a wife and 2 children (1 child is of school age)

Not sure if this is big enough offer to make sense to make this whole move from US to UAE.

Any advice/feedback?

Thanks,

Eddie Babcock


----------



## moman (Mar 25, 2014)

I would say this is definitely a doable offer depending on the housing you find. You should be able to save a good amount with that if that's your goal.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Sorry to the OP but if this includes schooling and housing I really don't think this is enough. I am a single person working as a manager and my net package is a lot more.


----------



## eddie79 (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks Alex dhabi. What would be a good counteroffer to the 522k AED I am being offered. I want to be able to save at least 12 to 14k Aed a month


----------

